# Naked Show Jumping?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has a nice butt! Wow, he is a good rider! Dang he can jump! Yea, I will stop now...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> He has a nice butt! Wow, he is a good rider! Dang he can jump! Yea, I will stop now...


I will second all those notions. 
And, I'll also say... He has more gonads then I do, to do that. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unless I watch that vid again, I can't even tell you what color of horse he is riding, lol!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Unless I watch that vid again, I can't even tell you what color of horse he is riding, lol!


****!
My laptop now sports a bit of beer. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Next time I hear a guy say he doesn't like horse riding because it hurts his 'bits' I'm going to show him that video.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well...sending this to my boyfriend LOL

And he says riding is for girls!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BAHHAHAHAAAHAHA! Oh my gosh! This guy is amazing! He made my day! That's the funniest thing I've ever seen!! Thank you for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

And.....just what were you googling to find that video?? Hmmmmmm:think:


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know who he's supposed to be! His costume is Alec Ramsay and his horse is The Black lol, from The Black Stallion. I knew no one would be that crazy to go into a costume show without a costume :wink:


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I don't know what's going on on the horse forum today, but I like it!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats gotta be rough on the huevos.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

> He has more gonads then I do, to do that


Maybe he doesn't. It depends on how ofter he does this. By the way, what color horse WAS he riding?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> And.....just what were you googling to find that video?? Hmmmmmm:think:


****
I am not telling you. :lol: :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Maybe he doesn't. It depends on how ofter he does this. By the way, what color horse WAS he riding?


LOL
I think it was a bay... :-o


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

EquineObsessed said:


> I don't know what's going on on the horse forum today, but I like it!!


I honestly, truly, had no idea there was a National Hormone Day.
But I like it too!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> I am not telling you. :lol: :shock:


Well......I'm running off to google "naked" and "horse" TOGETHER in the search bar......Bahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> BAHHAHAHAAAHAHA! Oh my gosh! This guy is amazing! He made my day! That's the funniest thing I've ever seen!! Thank you for sharing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well now... does your man have some competition? :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

What a let down......I got this:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****!
He just needs a muppet riding him!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OK so... I can't help but think how sore he was after all that!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

EquineObsessed, I was wondering the same thing. I like it though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> OK so... I can't help but think how sore he was after all that!


Tell George to try, then we'll know. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That was a brave , very brave man. Who probably scratched in places that were not polite to scratch in public.
NO ladies I will not volunteer to try this to see how secure ones seat is before an unfortunate accident renders him horseless.
You ladies have been naughty on the forum today. Not that I am complaining but I think it must be something in the water. World wide IMO. Shalom


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

wouldnt that hurt? LOL


wonder who else was looking to see if there "wasnt much to be seen" just to see if it is seen ****


----------



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like my horse lol. Maybe she ran away because she was so embarrassed after that class XDDDD


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

At least he remembered his helmet.

We might have to make a whole new forum category if we continue with these posts.... Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! He is a really good rider!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> That was a brave , very brave man. Who probably scratched in places that were not polite to scratch in public.
> NO ladies I will not volunteer to try this to see how secure ones seat is before an unfortunate accident renders him horseless.
> You ladies have been naughty on the forum today. Not that I am complaining but I think it must be something in the water. World wide IMO. Shalom


Not volunteer and let us down like that, Donald??
How about just a WP class?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TBforever said:


> wouldnt that hurt? LOL
> 
> 
> wonder who else was looking to see if there "wasnt much to be seen" just to see if it is seen ****


Ummm....  :lol:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I think he should have won on the basis..._that_ took guts!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that I must be getting old because I was more amazed at his riding skill than I was at his butt.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Just looks like all kinds of itchy, to me! :lol:

Does anyone have his number? I AM single now, after all... :rofl:


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

I hope the horse got bathed really thoroughly afterward!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> I will second all those notions.
> And, I'll also say... He has more gonads then I do, to do that. :lol:


He's not going to have them long doing that...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

He is a brave brave soul to risk his jewels like that....brave or of questionable intelligence.


If I were his girl he would be in soooo much trouble lol


----------

